# Lichtverhältniss im Gesicht



## chrisbergr (28. Februar 2004)

Moin liebe Photoshop - Gemeinde.
Ich muss zur Zeit ein Bildchen zusammenbasteln. Das ist/war eigentlich nicht das Problem. Es sollte ein schicker Hintergrund her, was geschehen ist. Dann sollte ein Weiblein und ein Männlein hinein, jeweils von einem anderen Bild, was genausowenig ein Problem darstellte wie dem Ganzen noch einen netten Effekt zu verpassen.
Allerdings stehe ich jetzt vor einem Problem, und zwar sitzt die Dame so schön im Licht und alles, und der Typ nicht. Ich will jetzt hingehen, und das Männlein von den Lichtverhältnissen zu der Dame passend machen, allerdings weiss ich nicht so recht wie.
Ich meine, ich könnte eine neue Ebene erstellen, und mit weisser bzw. schwarzer farbe die Hellen Stellen sowie die Schatten zeichnen und das Ganze etwas transparent machen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das so die beste Möglichkeit ist.
Auserdem weiss ich nicht, ob es da irgendwas wichtiges zu Beachten gibt.. Winkel und so.
Währe nett, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.

Gruss neuro

BTW: Die Stelle, die ich meine, habe ich ausgeschnitten dem Beitrag angefügt.


----------



## McAce (28. Februar 2004)

Ich bin mir sicher das du das vergessen kannst den Mann an den Lichtverhältnissen der Frau anzupassen. Ich würde es eher umgekehrt machen.
Ich finde es einfacher was helles Dunkel zu retuschieren als umgekehrt, ich
bin aber sicher das der Effekt den anstebst nicht so prickelnd wird.

Ein Tipp die hellen stellen des Frauengesichtes maskieren, eine Haustelle auswählen und
daraus ein Muster machen dann mit dem Füllwerkzeug die hellen Stellen auf einer neuen Ebene mit dem Muster füllen, klar noch Nachbearbeiten aber dazu kann ich
jetzt nichts sagen denn ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das Ergebnis aussieht.

Viel Glück

Kannst ja mal posten was daraus geworden ist


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Februar 2004)

Es ist aber einfach so, dass mit diesen "Belichtungen" das ganze Bild am Ende mehr Pepp hat als wenn das ganze so matt ist.

Nunja, ich werde mich mal an deinem Vorschlag versuchen, danke.


----------



## mortimer (28. Februar 2004)

Schau mal :

10min. Arbeit .
Mehr Zeit kann ich jetzt nicht aufwenden.
Das ist natürlich nur eine grobe Bearbeitung, ich hatte ja Deine Ebenen nicht zur Verfügung und hab mehr improvisiert, als sauber bearbeitet.
Versuch Dich mal selbst an den Feinheiten. Vor morgen Nachmittag bin ich nicht mehr online. Schau einfach mal selbst, was jetzt anders ist.

MfG,


mortimer


----------



## McAce (28. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mich auch mal rangestzt und auch rausgefunden das es so geht wie du wolltest ich hatte den Abwedler, mit einer weichen Werkzeugspitze, genutzt diesen auf Lichter gestellt und die Deckkraft runtergesetzt, ging ganz gut.

Ich war wohl etwas zu voreilig, sorry.


----------



## chrisbergr (1. März 2004)

Ich hab das mal versucht, aber so recht gefallen tut mir das noch nicht.
Braucht halt eben viel Gedult.
Das mit dem Abwedler werde ich heute Abend mal versuchen, bin schon auf das Ergebniss gespannt.

Aber Danke, für die Tipps.


----------



## mortimer (1. März 2004)

Grundgütiger !


Vergiß den Abwedler. 
Fang damit an, die TONWERTE und den KONTRAST der beiden Ebenen aneinander anzugleichen. Dann machst Du mit Farbton, selektiver Farbkorrektur und ähnlichen Werkzeugen weiter. Abwedeln kommt ganz hinten.
Du brauchst weder Ebenenmasken  noch Alphakanäle um die Kleinigkeit zu erledigen. Die einfachen Tools die jedes Bildbearbeitungsprog. hat, reichen völlig aus.

mortimer


----------

